# CAD Drawings Vertical Marine Steam Engine



## antanello (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello Friends! 
Looking for CAD (DWG) drawings for Vertical Marine Steam Engine (two or three cylindrical).
I want to produce a little miniature working copy of this Engine. 
Thank You Very Much for possibility of help. 

Low Bow.
Vadim Y., Riga, Latvia.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 11, 2012)

This forum is open to all who are willing to resect others , follow the rules of the forum and are willing to learn. we also ask folks to introduce themselves. Please post an introduction tell us a bit about yourself , your shop and your interest in model engine building. 
the rules are here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/heres-rules-9065/
I am also curious why you are asking for CAD format. 
Tin


----------



## antanello (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank You for information about Rules of this Forum! 
CAD drawings is more better for me, because we have a metric system of drawings and models (here is Latvia, European Union).
It is a little bit easier to take off the dimensions form drawings. But it will not be the big problem, if somebody affraid to post the CAD drawings.
I can understand.
Would be enough the drawings in PDF format, but in metric system 

Thank You.
*-And sorry for my not perfect english.


----------



## kuhncw (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello Vadim,

Welcome to the HMEM group.  Please don't worry about your English.  It is fine.

Have you looked for plans on the German site for Das Dampfmodel?  http://www.dampf-modell.com/

They have plans for many types of steam engines.  I don't know if they have CAD files available, but the plans will be Metric.

Good luck and please keep us informed of your progress with the steam engine and boiler.

Best regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 13, 2012)

do a google search and dig up a copy of the K.N. Harris book stationary and marine steam engines. KN Harris steam may be enough . 
and an into please. we are a warm helfull group. but occasionally we get people showing up  usually engineering students or green engineers that want us to hand them a project so I hope you understand us, wanting to know a little bit about you. 
Tin


----------



## antanello (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh! Thank you very much, Friends! 
I will see this German homepage )


----------

